# Martial Arts Instructor Allegedly Uses Obedience 'Oath' to Molest Students.



## arnisador (Dec 30, 2007)

* City Police Officer Is Charged With Rape of His Student, 14*




> A New York City police officer has been arrested on charges of raping a 14-year-old girl who studied martial arts at his home in Middletown, N.Y., and at his martial arts school in New Jersey, the authorities said on Friday.
> [...]
> The child, who is now 15, came forward with her parents on Dec. 21, the police said. The child said that she became a student at Officer Youngs martial arts school in the summer of 2004, the police said, and that when she reached the green-belt level of her training, in December 2005, the officer had her sign an oath of obedience and take her clothes off. He then sexually abused her, the police said.[...]
> An investigation led the police to a second child, who also said the officer had her sign an oath of obedience and asked her to disrobe when she reached the green-belt level in the spring of 2007, when she was 14, said Lieutenant Freeman.



Another story on the same incident gives the school:
*City Officer Charged With Raping Student*




> Iron Tiger Martial Arts in West Milford, N.J.





> Mr. Young, a fifth-degree black belt in six different martial arts, is a graduate of Brunel University in London, England, where he earned a masters in criminology, according to the website for his school. He worked as a teacher in the city's public schools before becoming a police officer.



An obedience oath as part of getting an advanced belt...perfect set-up for an indoctrination strategy. This story has it all: A police officer/teacher/martial arts instructor (allegedly) abusing his authority. Very depressing reading.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 30, 2007)

Abuse of a child by a person in a position of trust is one of the worst things that can happen - that this person was a martial arts instructor and a police officer just makes it even worse.

My heart goes out to this girl; I hope she is able to get the help she needs to recover.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Dec 30, 2007)

It almost makes one wonder if some people work hard to reach these positions of authority for the sole cause of abusing children, a sick thought I know but it makes one wonder.  I feel terrible for the children who have to suffer through this and will probably for the rest of their lives have issues trusting anyone, and also for the martial arts instructors who are honest and simply want to spread the gift of their art, who's reputation is tarnished by those who can't control 'impulses'.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 30, 2007)

People like this guy should be "accidentally" shot 18 or 20 times


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 30, 2007)

First things first: Get this girl the help she needs.

Then: Justice for the diseased life form that could concieve of this.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't have a problem with school oaths/promises in general, especially for adults.

But we're talking about martial arts, not the priesthood.  Why should a student sign an oath of obedience or loyalty to get a belt?

Beyond that... Assuming that the allegations are factual, this piece of scum deserves everything that can be thrown at him.  Lock him up, tattoo "ex-police" and "short eyes" on his forehead, and let nature take it's course.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 30, 2007)

I am absolutely sickened by that story. I like jks's idea of what to do with that SOB.


----------



## exile (Dec 30, 2007)

Migod, this is so depressing... you just _know_ that for every sociopath like this who gets caught, there are probably several dozen who are smarter and better able to cover their tracks who will go on in this way as long as they live, or at least a good fraction of that. 

The giveaway should have been `oath of obedience'. Whoever the parents were who entrusted their children to this predator, they should have been on the scene and aware of his requirement for this oath. Whenever I hear about something like this, I wonder: where were these children's parents, the people who are supposed to be guarding them and keeping them from harm? A 14 year old girl needs a protecting parent to watch over her and see to it that she's not abused and taken advantage of. I cannot imagine entrusting my kid to someone who is almost certainly pretty much a stranger as was apparantly the case here. You stay for the class, you keep your eyes open, you protect your child.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 30, 2007)

I was wondering about the oath myself - along with the part where he taught out of his house.  Now, I will grant you that I've made a workout facility in my basement - but it's not big enough for more than 2 or 3 students at a time, and while I have had students come over for extra help, they're adults; the only time kids have come their parent(s) have come with them.

Having a facility in or near your house is not _that_ concerning - a very good friend of mine started teaching in a prefab building while he built his house, and he and his wife lived in part of the facility while the house was being built... and since he was building it himself, it was 10 or 12 years before it was done - but he lived there with his wife, who was around all the time, and there were parents and older students all over the place during the classes.  But private lessons in someone's home, for students that age - a police officer with nothing to hide should have known better; that setup is an accusation (true or false) waiting to happen - I would never teach kids in my home without their parent(s) and/or other students present under those circumstances.


----------



## exile (Dec 30, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I was wondering about the oath myself - along with the part where he taught out of his house.  Now, I will grant you that I've made a workout facility in my basement - but it's not big enough for more than 2 or 3 students at a time, and while I have had students come over for extra help, they're adults; the only time kids have come their parent(s) have come with them.
> 
> Having a facility in or near your house is not _that_ concerning - a very good friend of mine started teaching in a prefab building while he built his house, and he and his wife lived in part of the facility while the house was being built... and since he was building it himself, it was 10 or 12 years before it was done - but he lived there with his wife, who was around all the time, and there were parents and older students all over the place during the classes.  *But private lessons in someone's home, for students that age - a police officer with nothing to hide should have known better; that setup is an accusation (true or false) waiting to happen - I would never teach kids in my home without their parent(s) and/or other students present under those circumstances.*



Right&#8212;it works both ways: protection for the student but also protection for the instructor. Especially in something like MAs, where there is inevitably going to be some kind of physical contact between students and their instructors on occasion (demonstrating a striking or grappling technique, correcting a stance, etc.) Just because of that, I'd feel _very_ uneasy teaching a class of children or young people where there wasn't, for each such student, an adult present with a `guardian' relationship to the child.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 30, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I was wondering about the oath myself - along with the part where he taught out of his house.  Now, I will grant you that I've made a workout facility in my basement - but it's not big enough for more than 2 or 3 students at a time, and while I have had students come over for extra help, they're adults; the only time kids have come their parent(s) have come with them.
> 
> Having a facility in or near your house is not _that_ concerning - a very good friend of mine started teaching in a prefab building while he built his house, and he and his wife lived in part of the facility while the house was being built... and since he was building it himself, it was 10 or 12 years before it was done - but he lived there with his wife, who was around all the time, and there were parents and older students all over the place during the classes.  But private lessons in someone's home, for students that age - a police officer with nothing to hide should have known better; that setup is an accusation (true or false) waiting to happen - I would never teach kids in my home without their parent(s) and/or other students present under those circumstances.


I've taught kids in or near my home; parents are always welcome.  But, often the primary location is OUTSIDE, in public view.

I'd be leary (and probably insist on having my wife and/or the kid's parents nearby) about working out with a juvenile female alone; it's just too easy for too many accusations to be made -- and I TRUST the kids I teach!  Just imagine a very easy scenario... You're working out, and you land a punch that causes a black eye.  You've done some grab defenses, too, so she's got bruises on her arms/neck...  Now, you get done, and she goes to a doctor's appointment the next day.  (Or, even worse, something happens that she goes to the ER.)  You think people are going to believe the explanation without some investigation and convincing?  Doc or teacher reports it as abuse, parents didn't have a clue what was going on... and suddenly, you're explaining it to a cop.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 30, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> I've taught kids in or near my home; parents are always welcome.  But, often the primary location is OUTSIDE, in public view.
> 
> I'd be leary (and probably insist on having my wife and/or the kid's parents nearby) about working out with a juvenile female alone; it's just too easy for too many accusations to be made -- and I TRUST the kids I teach!  Just imagine a very easy scenario... You're working out, and you land a punch that causes a black eye.  You've done some grab defenses, too, so she's got bruises on her arms/neck...  Now, you get done, and she goes to a doctor's appointment the next day.  (Or, even worse, something happens that she goes to the ER.)  You think people are going to believe the explanation without some investigation and convincing?  Doc or teacher reports it as abuse, parents didn't have a clue what was going on... and suddenly, you're explaining it to a cop.



I trust the kids I teach, too (the TKD kids, anyway; the middle school kids are another story) - but I have a couple with psychiatric problems, and it's not hard to be careful - why create problems, or the potential for problems, where none exist?


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 30, 2007)

Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> It almost makes one wonder if some people work hard to reach these positions of authority for the sole cause of abusing children, a sick thought I know but it makes one wonder.


 
I wouldn't be supprised if there are some, but I'd be willing to bet in many cases on the idea that "Absolute power corrupts absolutely" applies more often.  These... people... get where they are, start teaching, and start thinking they can do anything, because of who/what they are.


----------



## searcher (Dec 30, 2007)

Does it not strike anyone else as odd that this guy claims Go-dan in 6 styles and has private in-home lessons.    That righ there should have raised red flags.   It is sickening that this guy could/would do something like this.   We, as instructors, are spposed to protect our students from things like this, not expose them to it.


----------



## Omar B (Dec 30, 2007)

Most parents would not know to think about him being a Go-dan in 6 styles.  Most parents bringing their kids into class don't know much if anything about martial arts.  Common, we have all heard a parent talking about how great their little kid is in kung fu in the middle of a dojo.

Anyways, it's a sad story.  The news here broke a few days ago but details were scetchy.  There was also a case of abuse between a Sensi and his students out in Long Island.  This guy got away with it at first because impressionable kids are in awe of their amazing karate teacher and feel a great loyalty and even love for him.  He's a sick man and he used these children.  

Makes me think back to my first Sensi, I think we all have one instructor that makes such a profound effect on you.  Can you ever imagine this person taking advantage of you, it's unfathomable to me.  

Well I guess this guy's gonna have to make good use of those black belts in prison because he's gonna have to watch his back.


----------



## tellner (Dec 30, 2007)

That's certainly evil.
Trusted older strong figure. Check.
Police officer. Check.
Teacher. Check.
Exotic context where normal rules do not apply. Check.
Access to kids. Check.
Makes victims feel special. Check.
Combines fear with affection. Check.
Waits until he has had time to build up loyalty and develop trust on victim's part. Check.

Sounds like he had his methods down and was in a perfect environment to catch his prey. I look forward to his (short) career in prison as an ex-cop who screws underage girls. Let's hope it's in General Population.


----------



## kaizasosei (Dec 30, 2007)

> I don't have a problem with school oaths/promises in general, especially for adults.
> 
> But we're talking about martial arts, not the priesthood. Why should a student sign an oath of obedience or loyalty to get a belt?



most probably his intention was to constrain her and keep her locked into some sick fantasy.  all at the expense of the girls childhood, her faith in people and martial arts even.  




j


----------



## The Last Legionary (Dec 30, 2007)

String him up by his balls and let his victims use him like a pinyata.



*IV*


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 30, 2007)

kaizasosei said:


> most probably his intention was to constrain her and keep her locked into some sick fantasy. all at the expense of the girls childhood, her faith in people and martial arts even.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If a martial arts school is requiring some sort of loyalty oath, especially at under-belt levels, there's a problem.  

I've sworn an oath of brotherhood within my system; it was done in a semi-public setting.  It was as a black belt.  It didn't include unquestioning obedience, and it definitely didn't include stripping or sexual relations with anyone.

Oaths are a tricky area -- but when they cross a certain line, they become tools for sick persons (using the term person loosely) to control and abuse students.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 31, 2007)

Omar B said:


> Most parents would not know to think about him being a Go-dan in 6 styles. Most parents bringing their kids into class don't know much if anything about martial arts. Common, we have all heard a parent talking about how great their little kid is in kung fu in the middle of a dojo.
> 
> Anyways, it's a sad story. The news here broke a few days ago but details were scetchy. There was also a case of abuse between a Sensi and his students out in Long Island. This guy got away with it at first because impressionable kids are in awe of their amazing karate teacher and feel a great loyalty and even love for him. He's a sick man and he used these children.
> 
> ...


 

The inmates have a justice system of their own, oh yes they do.........


----------



## searcher (Jan 1, 2008)

tellner said:


> I look forward to his (short) career in prison as an ex-cop who screws underage girls. Let's hope it's in General Population.


 

I give him 2 months before he is completely used up and shanked after a gang rape.    One of my cousins, recently out of prison, said that molestors are the most despised of all individuals and add that he is a cop on top of that.   I am not so sure the correctional facility will let him out in general population, but we can all hope.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 1, 2008)

searcher said:


> I give him 2 months before he is completely used up and shanked after a gang rape.    One of my cousins, recently out of prison, said that molestors are the most despised of all individuals and add that he is a cop on top of that.   I am not so sure the correctional facility will let him out in general population, but we can all hope.


He'll never be in general population...  He's pretty much going to have to be in some sort of secure housing, and probably in a carefully selected facility.  I'd wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't do his time in NY, but be "swapped" into another state's system.


----------



## searcher (Jan 1, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> He'll never be in general population... He's pretty much going to have to be in some sort of secure housing, and probably in a carefully selected facility. I'd wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't do his time in NY, but be "swapped" into another state's system.


 

That is what I suspect as well.    I hate to wish ill for anybody, but after what he has done it makes it a little less difficult.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 1, 2008)

Ugh. I hope the girl gets help & gets justice.

I make it a point to not be alone with students. I'm more comfortable doing private lessons at the student's home than in my own.


----------



## tellner (Jan 2, 2008)

You're right, JKS. But I can fantasize about him being transferred to a facility a little further away - Turkey, Guatemala, Uzbekistan...


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear there's some nice under used facilities currently under US control in Iraq. Pity they shot the head guard but his staff is still around.  Just drop him naked outside the Green Zone wearing a anti-Islam tattoo.  He'll suffer.
Alot.


*IV*


----------

